# HM Forces Dependant Visa



## trippinggoddess (Jun 15, 2012)

Good Day, I am new to the forum and this is my first post.

I am a Canadian Citizen living in Halifax, Canada recently married to a UK Citizen in HM Forces (RAF). We have know each other for 5 years and have always lived apart (He in the UK and me in Canada). Our intention is for me to move over to Scotland to live with my husband.

I have many questions, and hopefully this community will know the answers or be able to direct me to them.

Q1 - I am trying to get a Visa application prepared; however, we are coming against one roadblock after another. I must admit that the UK immigration web-site is one of the hardest to navigate  . I 'contacted' the UK immigration online and was told to apply using the 'Exempt' application. I have been unable to find a printable version; therefore, I attempted the Online Application with Visa4UK site. Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the HM Forces Dependant Exempt application form?

Q2 - In the application, there were questions for which I was not able to provide an answer - Travel dates; Itinerary Information (I don't have any of this information and will not have this information until a Visa is issued) Is this when I enter the 'not applicable' or 'not known' or '01 Jan 1900' and explain on the paper copy why I entered this information?

Q3 - My husband currently lives in Barracks and we were hoping to get Married Quarters. From his inquiries to the Housing Department, they will not issue married quarters unless I in the UK; however, they will write a letter promising accommodations within a specified period of time upon my entering the UK. Can this letter be used as Proof of Accommodation? We tried to ask this question to the Housing department; the answer was vague. Or will he have to move out of barracks and rent an apartment before I apply so that we have a physical address for the Visa Application?

Q4 - I am starting to write the story of our relationship, how we met and all the visits we have had over the last 5 years. Do I keep this factual like an inventory - dates, locations, etc., or do I write it more like a short story where I use all the facts and include my thoughts and feelings as well - e.g. when I first felt more than friendship, our discussions around marriage? 

Q5 - I have kept all the receipts, from our visits together (We do a lot of travelling together, stay in hotels, B&Bs, camping, and eat out in restaurants). I don't want to overburden them with too much information - Does anyone have any suggestions on where to draw the line? 

Q6 - All of our pictures are digital and I don't need the copies returned. Is it okay to only print and send one copy of the pictures making a note that I do have electronic copies of all the pictures and these do not have to be returned?

Q7 - Does anyone know how long an Exempt Application takes? Is it processed faster? - I read in one post to write on the envelope "HM Forces Application"

Thank you for taking the time to read this.  We are very grateful to any and all answers or any hints/tips from those of you who have already gone through this process!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The detailed rules for you are in UK Border Agency | Part 7 - Other Categories Section 276AD.
Basically you are exempt from immigration rules and you can stay in UK as long as your husband serves with RAF.
Also see an update on http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...gories-passenger/armed-forces.pdf?view=Binary
It states that you don't need to get a visa in advance as a Canadian (non-visa national), and carrying suitable documentation that you are married to a serving member of RAF, you should be admitted for up to 6 months, and can apply for extension in UK when needed.
I suggest you contact your husband's unit and seek advice, and ask for suitable documents, such as a letter signed by his commanding officer, plus your marriage certificate.


----------



## trippinggoddess (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for this information Joppa!

We will certainly look into this. 

Can I work on this type of leave to remain?

If not - I will have to apply for the Visa and all my original questions still apply.

Merci!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

trippinggoddess said:


> Good Day, I am new to the forum and this is my first post.
> 
> I am a Canadian Citizen living in Halifax, Canada recently married to a UK Citizen in HM Forces (RAF). We have know each other for 5 years and have always lived apart (He in the UK and me in Canada). Our intention is for me to move over to Scotland to live with my husband.
> 
> ...


Happy Canada Day, eh? 

Congratulations on your wedding!

1) Joppa has provided the answer to that.

2) It's totally o.k. to do up a proposed itinerary and submit a copy of that with the application. For my own Fiancée application, I went to Expedia.ca and did a Vancouver-London itinerary for 01 Oct 2012 (my proposed departure date) and just before the "Book Now" page, I printed off a copy of that screen to add to my application.

3) I should think that putting down the Married Quarters address (i.e. where your snail mail will go to) and including the letter from the housing office will suffice. The UKBA knows that it takes a bit of time to get sorted and settled once one is married, so whilst you might have to get a hotel room when you first get there, your housing arrangements are more or less sorted, as far as the UKBA is concerned... they just want assurances that you'll not be going on pogey the second you step off the plane.

4) Personal preference, I think... but don't make it too too personal in tone. They don't need to know your feelings around every single event. For my own letter, I kept it mainly factual but added a few personal flourishes here and there (i.e. "...I spent a week... seeing the sights around London and occasionally getting caught in the rain."; "...[Ed] proposed just after midnight on January 1st and I happily accepted."). 

5) I'd say send the big stuff... air tickets, hotels and camping should be more than enough. UKBA want to see proof that you've met each other and spent time together, and sending the big ticket stuff should more than suffice.

6) Personal preference here too. I am sending four 4"x6" card shots of myself and Ed and have about a dozen or so more photos embedded in the emails I've chosen to send. Others have just printed out their photos out on paper and are sending that. Just send a selection of photos from over the course of your relationship. They'll be able to tell that they're not all from the same year because of hairstyle changes etc. 

7) Sorry, can't help you here. Am going the Fiancée Visa route.

Good luck to you... you're very lucky to be able to go the Exempt route, as Fiancée/Spousal visa applications from Canada are running about USD 1350$ and are taking about 3 weeks from the time that they're sent off (11 working days to process plus about 6 working days for the UKBA to acknowledge receipt of the application).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Happy Canada Day, eh?
> 
> Congratulations on your wedding!
> 
> ...


Please, I know you mean well but have you read my reply? The OP is *exempt from immigration rules *and doesn't need a visa in advance. Just presenting documentary proof of being married to a serving member of HM Forces is enough to secure her entry, and extension when needed.


----------



## trippinggoddess (Jun 15, 2012)

After months of research, emails back and forth to Workbridge, and my husband and myself making inquiries with the RAF here are my findings:

a) I do have to apply for a Spousal Visa under the Exempt Status
b) The RAF do not help with the application - they were not even able to provide guidance because of lack of knowledge. However, the UK Army do have some guidelines on their website: 
Can't post a URL yet... here is the addy minus the triple w... aff.org.uk/army_family_life/foreign_commonwealh/fc_in_uk/index.htm
c) I am in the process of creating a spreadsheet checklist should anyone else be in a similar situation to myself

Any hints or tips?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

trippinggoddess said:


> After months of research, emails back and forth to Workbridge, and my husband and myself making inquiries with the RAF here are my findings:
> 
> a) I do have to apply for a Spousal Visa under the Exempt Status
> b) The RAF do not help with the application - they were not even able to provide guidance because of lack of knowledge. However, the UK Army do have some guidelines on their website:
> ...


I can see that. The ECO guidance conflicts with the Border Force manual I cited (and is still current).


----------



## trippinggoddess (Jun 15, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I can see that. The ECO guidance conflicts with the Border Force manual I cited (and is still current).


I thank you for your assistance - I even sent the links and information you provided me to Workbridge (UKBSA rep in Canada) It took them a long time to get back to me. Their conclusions were as I stated above.
I will need to be able to work while in the UK and was trying to find out if the Border Force manual allowed this.

Thanks again!


----------



## trippinggoddess (Jun 15, 2012)

So I have finally applied online and paid for my VISA - there were a few surprises.

I did as I was directed and applied for the Exempt Visa - UK and visiting forces (dependant). I was expecting to pay the quoted rate $1300+ USD; however, I was only charged $446 USD.

Once applied and paid, I received directions indicating that I DO NOT have to attend the Biometrics Lab (Once a month in my city)

It also indicated that I needed to include a long form copy of my Birth Certificate (That was an item I did not have on my list - and had to pay for the express service)

Now I am to send all my information directly to NY (I had been expecting to go to the biometrics lab and use their service)

I remember reading way back that the NY office only takes DHL Courier and that my information has to be received within 2 weeks of application. 

Can anyone confirm or deny this?

I am trying to find an international courier where I can include a prepaid return envelope and my only option seems to be to open an account with FedEX - Does anyone know if this will be acceptable?

Thanks for your help


----------

